# Happy Birthday!



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday KyleW!

Wishing you much peace, joy and love for the next year!

lynne


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Bread man, Happy Birthday! Doing anything special tonight?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kyle, have a drink to many, many more.

(P.S. I'm not the redhead blowing kisses don't get the wrong idea!)


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Happy Birthday, Kyle! I'm wishing you health, wealth, and happiness in the year to come. :chef:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL, Chrose. You're a trip!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kyle,
I hope you do something fun for your birthday. Here's to a fine birthday, and many more.:beer:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanx, all, for your kind wishes 
Dinner tonight @Chanterelle with my buddy, Linda.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy birthday KyleW!

Have a great evening, you're already in great company!


:roll:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have a GREAT birthday & dough'nt work too hard!!
-jim


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy birthday KyleW, hope you have a great day.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kyle!!!.....love to read about your birthday meal.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Xronia Polla Kyle! 

May you live with health and prosperity!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hey there Mr Bread,

Jill and I wish you a great birthday

Post your dinner like shroom said
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I promise to file a full report


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday and I hope that many more may follow!!!!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Happy :bounce: Happy :bounce: Happy :bounce: Birthday!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kyle!









Hope you had a grand celebration. Lots of good food, good wine and of course great bread.









Best wishes!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday Kyle! What did you buy yourself for your birthday? More breadmaking equipment?


----------

